# Trying 2 Od (overdose)



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 14, 2009)

About 2 place order for some seeds. Can someone tell me which type of MJ I need that will make me sit down, make my eyes blood shot red, make me have the munchies, make me drive 12 MPH (on 95 South), make me appear to be listening when my wife is talking, and make me think everyone is watching me. If you know any seedbank/breeder who is willing to take cash, pre-paid visa or mastercard, money order, westernunion, or CASH MONEY. PLEASE RESPOND


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 14, 2009)

I would say Jack.
But Ill go with some good old cheap Seedmans Skunk Haze. 
Cause if you want all that, you might as well stink up the entire neighborhood while your at it.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried growing Amazing Haze?  Would this strain be difficult for a beginner?


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 16, 2009)

Geez.  Im just trying to get info b4 I purchase some seeds 4 1st time.  Are there any strains that u smoked that was 3 times better than the average Dro?  Im concerned because I have a friend that grows and I have smoke dirt weed that was better than what he have grown.  What he grow is a waste of time.  It looks good but smoke like garbage.  I didnt even let him know I was deciding to grow or didnt ask for any advice.  I just found MJ Passion now I'm off to building.  (Thanx 2 All Members)  If the list of strains are too many too list-What do I have to do 2 grow 4 pure QUALITY?


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 16, 2009)

iis not just the seeds its also about your lighting ,,enviroment ,,how long you let them flower for ,,,trichs go from clear to amber ,,

have a look on  seed sellers site for info on thc levals ect ,,but if this is your first grow why not try some bag seed ?


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 16, 2009)

Ma'am.  If im going to waste my money (buying garbage weed) I may as well waste my hard earned dinero learning what 2 or what not 2 do while growing.  Besides if I learn all the steps I'll be very good because I'm a pay attention to detail type of guy.  My baby girls (plants) will be truly babied and pampered.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 16, 2009)

stick with your original plan of going with a white widow and a couple other strains that sound good to you.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 27, 2009)

NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz said:
			
		

> Ma'am.  If im going to waste my money (buying garbage weed) I may as well waste my hard earned dinero learning what 2 or what not 2 do while growing.  Besides if I learn all the steps I'll be very good because I'm a pay attention to detail type of guy.
> 
> 
> My baby girls (plants) will be truly babied and pampered.



That's what usually kills most plants.:holysheep: 

If you haven't grown before, take UKgirl420's advice halfway.  

Practice on some bag seed.  You don't have to grow it to flower, but it's much cheaper to kill bag seed while learning than seeds that cost $8-10 each.

Get to where you can get them to 3-5 sets of true leaves regularly, THEN go for the expensive purchased seeds.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2009)

I wld normally say the same..practice on some bag seed first but I kinda get what you are saying and seeds like White Widow or Northern Lights are actually pretty cheap and when grown correctly will most definitely gve you a product better then the garbage weed you are most likely stuck buying... you can get 10 WW beans for just under 30 bucks...AK 48 is on sale for 26.66...bubblicious is on sale for 22 bucks...any of these grown properly will gve you some smoke that will make you very happy... I practice a lot with bagseed but I never grow them out...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

blue cheese is awesome so is ice and ww..NL.. I am wanting to try snow white. I wouldnt grow with bag seeds because they hermie and do weird stuff on people that you wont get with a grow from good quality seeds...Plus they come with a timeframe for growing which is nice...also I have found people hate not knowing what they are growing. Now if you have some bag seeds you could practice germinating them and such til you get some good ones.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld normally say the same..practice on some bag seed first but I kinda get what you are saying and seeds like White Widow or Northern Lights are actually pretty cheap and when grown correctly will most definitely gve you a product better then the garbage weed you are most likely stuck buying... you can get 10 WW beans for just under 30 bucks...AK 48 is on sale for 26.66...bubblicious is on sale for 22 bucks...any of these grown properly will gve you some smoke that will make you very happy... I practice a lot with bagseed but I never grow them out...



Yeah, for practice, bag seed can't be beat for the cost.

I usually never grow them out, but some I did when it became apparent that they were 90-100% pure indica.:hubba:   3 or 4 hits and total couchlock.:holysheep: 

DD


----------



## Tater (Sep 28, 2009)

I love bag seed!!!  In fact I'm purposefully building multiple flowering chambers so that I can grow out bagseed in one, or perform experiments or whatever and not have to worry about my main flower chamber being messed with by a possible hermie.  Its rare but sometimes you can strike gold in bagseed.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 29, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Yeah, for practice, bag seed can't be beat for the cost.
> 
> I usually never grow them out, but some I did when it became apparent that they were 90-100% pure indica.:hubba: 3 or 4 hits and total couchlock.:holysheep:
> 
> DD


 
I have some bag seed sitting around that grows out the widest leaves I have ever seen. They were given to me by a dude that said there was no male around... I most likely will never grow them out but I keep them around because I am just morbidly interested in what they might be.

Maybe someday I will pop them and put them through some light stress testing and see if one or two hang tough enough to grow out.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I have some bag seed sitting around that grows out the widest leaves I have ever seen. They were given to me by a dude that said there was no male around... I most likely will never grow them out but I keep them around because I am just morbidly interested in what they might be.
> 
> Maybe someday I will pop them and put them through some light stress testing and see if one or two hang tough enough to grow out.



I would for sure grow them out.:hubba:  Those wide leaves are usually a very good indicator.

On one plant, the leaves were 3/4" or better across, so I knew it was heavy indica.  After being grown outside and not getting much over 30" tall, with very close internodes, I figured it was 100% indica.

Took some clones and flowered them out and :holysheep: 

No strain name was ever given, but no matter, the end result is what counts.  

DD


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 1, 2009)

seedboutique seedbank -reservoir seeds chemdog d x sour diesel truly the one you want to look at or  bog sourbubble,lifesaver or tom hill deep chunk .just go look and study


----------



## the chef (Oct 1, 2009)

If you wan't something thats really scary? Go to attitude and look for cannabiogen's destroyer, gonna try this one along wiyh a few berries, it has so much thc the stems look like icicle forests!


----------



## Tater (Oct 1, 2009)

> If you wan't something thats really scary? Go to attitude and look for cannabiogen's destroyer, gonna try this one along wiyh a few berries, it has so much thc the stems look like icicle forests!



You are confusing THC and trichrome production, they do not always co-relate.  While THC is produced in the bulbous head of trichrome it is not produced in all trichromes.  Just because a bud looks frosty does not mean it is potent.  The only way to test this is with thin layer chromatography or gas spectrometry.


----------

